# 760il at So Cal dealership



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

Wanted to share some snap shots I grabbed while walking around PACIFIC BMW in Glendale and saw a nice 760iL...so I grabbed some pics. Check it out!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I don't get it. :dunno:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Kaz said:


> I don't get it. :dunno:


I don't, either. After looking at that Kalahari Beige one every day for a year, I can say that those cars don't really excite me.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> I don't, either. After looking at that Kalahari Beige one every day for a year, I can say that those cars don't really excite me.


I was pointing more to the fact that these aren't exactly rare. I'm sure I could walk into philippek's place of employment today and sit in one. I've done it before (and played with the beer fridge in back).


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)




----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Kaz said:


> I was pointing more to the fact that these aren't exactly rare. I'm sure I could walk into philippek's place of employment today and sit in one. I've done it before (and played with the beer fridge in back).


I meant the same thing-- when I said that they didn't excite me, I meant that there was nothing "unique" or special about it in that I've already seen all it has to offer. Been there, done that. Time to move on and forget about it.


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

Kaz said:


> I don't get it. :dunno:


I guess I am the minority as I have maybe seen ONE on the street. I saw the car and took some pics...I guess it isnt as "rare" as I thought. Sorry.

But pics are nice to look at right? right? anyone....???

Its the damn thought that counts OK!!!


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

AsianImage said:


> I guess I am the minority as I have maybe seen ONE on the street. I saw the car and took some pics...I guess it isnt as "rare" as I thought. Sorry.
> 
> But pics are nice to look at right? right? anyone....???
> 
> Its the damn thought that counts OK!!!


 I like that pic that says "760*L*i."


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

*I like them*

Especially when you click on them. :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I have actually never seen one in person. From this angle, it looks huge! From the front, it looks fugly.

.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice pictures, saw one today in the city with the 20" style 32 wheels. They look real nice and they even have a nice lip. :thumbup:


----------



## ClubSpec330i (Oct 22, 2003)

I drove the first one at Shelly BMW. It didn't excite me either. To be frank, I would be more excited to drive 545iT.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I think the 7 looks better and more impressive in darker colors.

I have only seen one 760 here. I think it was a football player as it had some sort of personalized tag that refrenced the Bucs.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

a few people's parents at my school have them...not to mention there are 2 745Li's in the senior parking lot...who would give seniors that car?!?!


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

BMWenthusiast said:


> a few people's parents at my school have them...not to mention there are 2 745Li's in the senior parking lot...who would give seniors that car?!?!


 Seniors have their own lot?


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

James said:


> Seniors have their own lot?


Yeah, they/we did at my h.s. too.


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

James said:


> Seniors have their own lot?


Yeah, they/we did at my h.s. too.


----------



## titanium760 (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks just like mine :thumbup:


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

That 760Li.....looks beautiful...it is so rare here in canada...and hard to find at BMW dealers...however i think these guys need to drive one and perhaps see a 760Li Individual to really appreciate it


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

I agree with everyone one else, the 760li isn't all that exciting

Now, the closest dealer to my house (Shelly BMW) has a Blk/Blk Alpina B7 on display. First one I've seen in person, now that's special.


----------



## titanium760 (Dec 19, 2006)

fm_illuminatus said:


> I agree with everyone one else, the 760li isn't all that exciting


Have you driven one? The 745 has 325 hp and 330 ft/lbs of torque compared to the 760Li which has 438hp and 444 ft/lbs of torque.. trust me, I was going to buy a brand new 750Li which has 360 hp and 360 ft/lbs of torque until I drove a used 760Li...

But I do agree that the B7 is even something more special. Once the new body style is out, if a B7 is available that is what will replace my 760.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

titanium760 said:


> Have you driven one? The 745 has 325 hp and 330 ft/lbs of torque compared to the 760Li which has 438hp and 444 ft/lbs of torque.. trust me, I was going to buy a brand new 750Li which has 360 hp and 360 ft/lbs of torque until I drove a used 760Li...
> 
> But I do agree that the B7 is even something more special. Once the new body style is out, if a B7 is available that is what will replace my 760.


I agree with you titanium760...these guys...dont know anything about the 760....:thumbdwn: 
Most of them are just basing everything from the pictures posted  If they drive one then only will they appreciate the power and character of this vehicle.....Sure the B7 is special...:thumbup:

But hey the 760Li is still the FLAGSHIP of BMW and here in Canada it has the highest MSRP then anyother BMW vehicle!
(starting at $174K for a base 760Li www.bmw.ca) 
and ofcourse Individual package is another $20K:bigpimp:


----------

